# My Mini Testimony of Gods Grace



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Heres my testimony in short form. I drank , stole, lied, cheated, fornicated, and did drugs form 14 years old (in Christian school) til age 39.75. After overdosing on xanax and cocaine and scotch on September 5 2003, The Lord JESUS Christ saved my life and delivered me. It has been 8 short years. But they have been the best 8 years if my life. God restored everything in my life once i gave HIM my life for real. My marriage, our finances, our family, Even had me to sell our businesses and retire at 44 years of age to go on the Mission Field and travel the world for HIM , FULL TIME. 

GOD is able. 
I love you all with the Love of Christ.
Laura





Romans 10;13 .. those who call upon The Name of The Lord SHALL be saved


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That's awesome. God is good and HE can change anyone.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing , I really appreciate it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yall really got me ,keyboard wet in Jesus name I was saved sept of 07 wow what a difference he has made in my life .He is alive in each one of us that believe in Him I feel his presence on this forum through each of you thank you.I love you Lord.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!! God bless in the mission field!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

God bless you, Laura. Keep Him first in your life.

What a cool post for my 5000th!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen and again I say amen! I grew up going to church all the time, yet I was living a double life. I am now saved by the grace of God and I thank my Lord and Savior for saving me. 

He is all I need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

That's an Awesome testimony of what an AWESOME GOD can do. Praise the Lord , Praise the Lord , Praise the Lord.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Super testimony, Laura! I appreciate it and I love you bunches! I'm grateful that you keep on honoring Jesus and getting the message out that he loves us and wants us to ask for his forgiveness. He forgives us freely and completely throught his blood that he sacrificed for us.

I think current world events are fulfilling prophecy that points to the soon return of Jesus to the earth. I hope we'll all be ready for that day.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. God is GREAT!


----------

